# Recommended overnight stop Spain



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good overnight stop (aire or camp site)
between Cartagena and Alicante.
In the area about mid December.
Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

La Manga is popular (with some...) - I like it.

Do you have the ACSI book?

I find it is invaluable for exactly this requirement.

There are quite a few sites as shown on the attached screen shot.

I haven't been to any of them but if you don't like the first,you can move on to the second/third

If only I could attach the file - it's only 340 Mb - WTF is going on...

OK I have reduced it - but now it's going to be too small to see

Groan

Drop me a PM with your real email and I will send you the full size picture

I really am getting fed up with this site



Cheers

Dave


----------



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Harleydave.

PM'd you with email address.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep - got that and responded - hope the info is helpful

Cheers

Dave


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There are 2 private aires a minute off the N332 called San Fulgencio, just north of Guadamar. One is 12 euro incl WiFi, electricity and shower. The other 10 euro not including electricity.
Very handy for an overnight stop, 100mtres from Lidl, Iceland and close to Mercadona.
I think they're both in tha Aires book.


----------

